# Layer positionieren



## scanline (7. März 2002)

Hallo,

wie kann ich verhindern, dass NN 4.7 Layer (per <DIV>) ein paar Pixel nach unten schubst, ohne eine Browserweiche installieren zu müssen?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Tribalman (7. März 2002)

Gar nicht? 

Neh, mal ernst: schick mal ´nen Link

Tribal


----------



## scanline (7. März 2002)

einen Link gibt es noch nicht. Probiers einfach aus, wirst sehen, dass es so ist.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lordofscotland (11. März 2002)

*Layer und NN*

Moin, 
hab gerade mal bei Selfhtml nachgeschaut und die haben die LAyer mit dem Befehl eingebaut

"<layer id="Beispiel_ID" name="Beispielname" top="150" left="250" width="300">"

hoffe das es funzt, habe nämlich auch alle Layer auf meiner seite mit div eingebaut.

lordofscotland


----------



## scanline (11. März 2002)

*Entwarnung*

So, an den div's lag es nicht.
Das Problem war, dass ich im CSS, welches die DIV'S definiert hat, border:none gesetzt hatte.
"border:none" heisst für NN4.7 "border:viele-lustige-px-breit-machen". 
Diese hatten dieselbe Frabe wie der Hintergrund, und somit sah es so aus, als wäre der Layer einfach versetzt, also falscher Fehler, es lag am ungewollten border.


Gruß
Micha


----------



## lordofscotland (11. März 2002)

*Det kann ja ma passieren*

Hi Micha, 

ist kin Problem so ws kann passieren, wir sind alle nur Menschen.

schönen Tach noch

lordofscotland


----------

